# Forza Motorsport 6: Apex jetzt erhältlich für den PC



## martupa (5. Mai 2016)

*Forza Motorsport 6: Apex jetzt erhältlich für den PC*

Wie Turn10 bereits bekannt gegeben hat wird das Spiel am 5.Mai erscheinen und jetzt ist es soweit.Allerdings ist das Spiel noch in der betaphase weil es das erste mal ist das Forza den Weg zum PC bzw. Windows findet.Das Spiel ist Win.10 exclusiv sowie die anderen Spiele (Killer Insinct,GOW,Quantum Break..)wo Microsoft Publisher ist.Forza ist kostenlos im Win.Store zu finden mit einer Downloadgrösse von 18.8 GB zu finden.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w8xREfr1YuA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Win Store: https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/store/games/forza-motorsport-6-apex/9nblggh3shm7?tduid=$392c9fcf5423734de6859010138d72  8e$$266696$$1503186$$skim


----------



## Chinaquads (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: Forza Motorsport 6: Apex jetzt erhältlich für den PC*

Sehr geil. Mal sehen, was meine alte r9 280 noch so reissen kann. Danke für die News!


----------



## Ryle (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: Forza Motorsport 6: Apex jetzt erhältlich für den PC*

Können sie behalten, so wie alles was exklusiv nur im Windows Store erhältlich sein wird. Die Chance haben sie sich mit Quantum Break schon vertan. 
Außerdem sieht das Gameplay aus wie ein Xbox 360 Spiel...


----------



## Chinaquads (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: Forza Motorsport 6: Apex jetzt erhältlich für den PC*

Immer schön rummeckern... Hast du das Spiel schon getestet und möchtest ein Feedback abgeben ? Nein ? Dann halt dich bitte zurück...


----------



## JoM79 (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: Forza Motorsport 6: Apex jetzt erhältlich für den PC*

Lad mir das erstmal runter.
Ist das erste Forza für mich, mal gucken wie es so ist.

Edit:
Habe es jetzt mal ne Viertelstunde gespielt und macht schon Spass.


----------



## michelthemaster (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: Forza Motorsport 6: Apex jetzt erhältlich für den PC*



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Immer schön rummeckern... Hast du das Spiel schon getestet und möchtest ein Feedback abgeben ? Nein ? Dann halt dich bitte zurück...



Also auch unabhängig davon, dass "kostenlos" erst einmal gut ist, bin ich auch so drauf, dass ich mir so etwas nicht installieren werde. Ich brauch ebenso wie er keine 6 verschiedenen Launcher auf meinem Computer. Bin schon durch mit Origin und Uplay, auch wenn diese immer wieder (mit teils echt netten) Gratis-Spielen locken. Meine Steamliste würde mich Stand jetzt bestimmt noch bis 40 beschäftigen 

Grüße

Micha

PS: Auf meiner Xbox360 hab ich Forza mal ausprobiert und wurde absolut nicht warm damit, scheint wohl nicht meine Art Spiel zu sein.


----------



## Chinaquads (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: Forza Motorsport 6: Apex jetzt erhältlich für den PC*

Was für ein launcher denn? Den windows store hast du eh drauf. Es gibt keinen weiteren launcher. Du lädst dir das Spiel uber den Store runter und fertig, sowas wie einen steam oder origin launcher gibt es nicht.



Gesendet von meinem LG-H955 mit Tapatalk


----------



## michelthemaster (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: Forza Motorsport 6: Apex jetzt erhältlich für den PC*



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Was für ein launcher denn? Den windows store hast du eh drauf. Es gibt keinen weiteren launcher. Du lädst dir das Spiel uber den Store runter und fertig, sowas wie einen steam oder origin launcher gibt es nicht.
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LG-H955 mit Tapatalk



Ist dann aber mal wieder ein neues Programm wo ich meine Sammlung drauf verteilen müsste... Ne danke.

Grüße

Micha


----------



## RavionHD (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: Forza Motorsport 6: Apex jetzt erhältlich für den PC*

Was einer von euch wo die Ingame Screenshots gespeichert werden?

Irgendwer muss es ja wissen!


----------



## Kusanar (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: Forza Motorsport 6: Apex jetzt erhältlich für den PC*

Gratis? Harr harr... die versuchen auch alles, um Win10 an den Mann / die Frau zu bekommen 

Na, mal guggen ob meine alte Testgurke zu Hause (C2Q) noch das Forza packt...


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: Forza Motorsport 6: Apex jetzt erhältlich für den PC*



Kusanar schrieb:


> Gratis? Harr harr... die versuchen auch alles, um Win10 an den Mann / die Frau zu bekommen


Stimmt!

Ehrlich gesagt bin ich schon so leicht ins Wanken geraten, als ich das gehört habe.
Irgendwann "muss" ich eh umsteigen (da braucht man sich glaube ich nix vormachen, wenn man gerne zockt), noch gibt es Win10 gratis, Aufrüsten außer Grafikkarte ist so schnell wohl nicht nötig, von daher...


----------



## the_swiss (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: Forza Motorsport 6: Apex jetzt erhältlich für den PC*



RavionHD schrieb:


> Was einer von euch wo die Ingame Screenshots gespeichert werden?
> 
> Irgendwer muss es ja wissen!



Die per Windows + Druck werden normalerweise unter C:/Users/XYZ/Bilder/Bildschirmfotos gespeichert.


----------



## RavionHD (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: Forza Motorsport 6: Apex jetzt erhältlich für den PC*



the_swiss schrieb:


> Die per Windows + Druck werden normalerweise unter C:/Users/XYZ/Bilder/Bildschirmfotos gespeichert.



Nein...

Ist es so schwer eine genaue Antwort auf eine genaue Frage zu bekommen?

Ich möchte wissen wo die Screenshots sich befinden welche man per Ingame Fotomodus macht.

Selbst der Microsoft Support (Xbox - Spiele unter Windows 10)) weiß das nicht!
Und auf der Forza Homepage steht im FAQ auch nichts!

Dsa kann es ja nicht sein!


----------



## Captn (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: Forza Motorsport 6: Apex jetzt erhältlich für den PC*



RavionHD schrieb:


> Nein...
> 
> Ist es so schwer eine genaue Antwort auf eine genaue Frage zu bekommen?
> 
> ...


Hast du schon mal die Spieldateien durchwühlt? Bei Assetto Corsa sind die nämlich auch im Spieleordner. Vielleicht haben die ja das selbe gemacht.

Ansonsten hätte ich gerne eine Frage .
Wie ist das Spiel so performance- und steuerungstechnisch?


----------



## RavionHD (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: Forza Motorsport 6: Apex jetzt erhältlich für den PC*



CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Hast du schon mal die Spieldateien durchwühlt? Bei Assetto Corsa sind die nämlich auch im Spieleordner. Vielleicht haben die ja das selbe gemacht.
> 
> Ansonsten hätte ich gerne eine Frage .
> Wie ist das Spiel so performance- und steuerungstechnisch?



Welcher Spieleordner?
Wo befindet sich der?

Einfach nur zum Lachen, niemand weiß das!


----------



## Captn (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: Forza Motorsport 6: Apex jetzt erhältlich für den PC*



RavionHD schrieb:


> Welcher Spieleordner?
> Wo befindet sich der?
> 
> Einfach nur zum Lachen, niemand weiß das!


Ich nehme mal an, dort wo die Storespiele halt installiert werden . Wäre das dann nicht auf der Windowspartition? Schau doch mal. Mich würde das ja auch interessieren, wenn ich das heute abend vielleicht teste .


----------



## RavionHD (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: Forza Motorsport 6: Apex jetzt erhältlich für den PC*



CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Ich nehme mal an, dort wo die Storespiele halt installiert werden . Wäre das dann nicht auf der Windowspartition? Schau doch mal. Mich würde das ja auch interessieren, wenn ich das heute abend vielleicht teste .



Dort ist auch nichts!
Jedenfalls habe ich nichts gefunden!

Einfach nur unfassbar, es gibt ein Ingame Fototool im Spiel und niemand weiß wo die Screenshots abgespeichert sind!

Weder der Xbox Support, noch steht es im FAQ der Forza Homepage, noch das Forum hier, einfach nur unfassbar!


----------



## Boarder1312 (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: Forza Motorsport 6: Apex jetzt erhältlich für den PC*

Sind die Fotos vielleicht nur im Forza Vista sichtbar? 
Also im spiel?


----------



## RavionHD (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: Forza Motorsport 6: Apex jetzt erhältlich für den PC*



Boarder1312 schrieb:


> Sind die Fotos vielleicht nur im Forza Vista sichtbar?
> Also im spiel?



Das wäre ja der größte Witz!
Wozu brauche ich sie da?


----------



## Captn (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: Forza Motorsport 6: Apex jetzt erhältlich für den PC*

Der Standardinstallationsordner ist wohl unter C:\Users\xyz\AppData\Local\Packages zu finden.
Versuch nochmal da dein Glück ^^.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: Forza Motorsport 6: Apex jetzt erhältlich für den PC*

Lektüre für euch.  

Forza Motorsport 6 Apex: Technik-Test des kostenlosen DX12-Spiels für Windows 10

MfG,
Raff


----------



## RavionHD (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: Forza Motorsport 6: Apex jetzt erhältlich für den PC*

Die Fotos können anscheinend nur angesehen werden wenn man diese "speichert und freigibt", dann sind sie im Forza Hub verfügbar.

Der Witz:
Ladet man sie lokal runter vom Forza Hub werden sie anscheinend stark komprimiert, von 4K ist da nichts mehr übrig, sieht schlimm aus danach.

Aber hier mal ein paar Pics (Ultra, 4K, 4 MSAA):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkMo (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Forza Motorsport 6: Apex jetzt erhältlich für den PC*

Schön wie alles für uns so einfach gemacht wird  Keine Sau weiß mehr, WO irgendwas installiert is, dann kann man nichmal mehr einfach schnöde Screenshots machen? Schöne neue Welt -.-


----------



## deniz444 (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Forza Motorsport 6: Apex jetzt erhältlich für den PC*



michelthemaster schrieb:


> Ist dann aber mal wieder ein neues Programm wo ich meine Sammlung drauf verteilen müsste... Ne danke.
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Micha



Sehe ich genauso, deshalb lad ich das Spiel nicht. Steam und Origin reichen mir, ich hab keine Lust 100 Programme für 300 Spiele zu haben.


----------



## Artschie321 (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Forza Motorsport 6: Apex jetzt erhältlich für den PC*



deniz444 schrieb:


> Sehe ich genauso, deshalb lad ich das Spiel nicht. Steam und Origin reichen mir, ich hab keine Lust 100 Programme für 300 Spiele zu haben.



Aber das ist doch nicht mal nen Launcher oder ähnliches. Warum maulen alle ohne sich mal 2min damit zu beschäftigen. 
Du lädst das Spiel im Store und danach liegt das als normale installation auf deinem PC. Du musst nicht vorher in den Store oder irgendwelche launcher ausführen oder dich irgendwo anmelden... Ausser an deinem PC natürlich.


----------



## MD61 (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Forza Motorsport 6: Apex jetzt erhältlich für den PC*



Artschie321 schrieb:


> Aber das ist doch nicht mal nen Launcher oder ähnliches. Warum maulen alle ohne sich mal 2min damit zu beschäftigen.
> Du lädst das Spiel im Store und danach liegt das als normale installation auf deinem PC. Du musst nicht vorher in den Store oder irgendwelche launcher ausführen oder dich irgendwo anmelden... Ausser an deinem PC natürlich.



Also ich spiele das Game jetzt seit einigen Tagen sehr intensiv und finde es eigentlich echt gut gelungen.....die Installation aus dem Windows Store hat auch gut funktioniert und die Updates werden auf Wunsch auch automatisch installiert....desweiteren ist natürlich auch kein Launcher notwendig......Spiel geladen -> installiert -> App im Startmenü und los gehts.....wenn das Spiel jetzt noch SLI Support hätte wäre es 1A.....läuft aber auch so einwandfrei!!!


----------

